
A new fashion-oriented social network - SocialWear
http://www.getsocialwear.com/en/english
======
SocialWear
SocialWear is a fashion-oriented social network. Within a click you can show
the world your style and get rewarded for it !

You will be a “model” for the rest of the community. If another user is
interested in your clothes, he will be able to intuitively access your profile
and from then browse in the matching online retailers. If he buys something on
the website from your profile, you will receive reward points in said
retailer’s shop.

The app is designed to offer an entirely new way of thinking the way you buy
your clothes. Moreover, our app is not only designed as a marketplace, but is
more a social network of its kind. You will be able to find outfits rankings,
monthly clothes awards, top trends, fashion news…

Simply visit our website, watch our presentation video and give us feedback.
We want to know what you think of our project. Moreover, if you have tips on
how to deal with the start-up creation process or on our business plan, we’ll
gladly accept all of them.

------
finid
HN, a predominantly male audience, is probably not where you want to promote
this, though doing so won't hurt.

I think the idea will gain traction, just promote it to a fashion-conscious
audience - women.

~~~
SocialWear
Thank you for your advice but I would like to have feedback, more than
promoting here. For promoting, after your feedback, we will try some fashion
websites. The audience is not especially for women, nowadays more and more
people care about the way they are dressed.

